# [Help] Self-Leveling in Bathroom around Toilet Flange...



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

mlawler626 said:


> ...need to prep the floor for filling the crack with CrackWeld and then self-level that side of room ... The floor is 1/4" to 3/8" out along the crack... mostly due to other side of slab tilting up ...


Long story short... you may need a deeper fix than crack weld and leveler.

Have you invited any actual flooring professionals in to quote/advise?
What did the guy who 'fixed' the foundation tell you?



> Should I let the self-level come right up to the toilet flange?


Do you have any other (practical) choice but to try?


----------



## mlawler626 (Jun 3, 2018)

TarheelTerp said:


> mlawler626 said:
> 
> 
> > ...need to prep the floor for filling the crack with CrackWeld and then self-level that side of room ... The floor is 1/4" to 3/8" out along the crack... mostly due to other side of slab tilting up ...
> ...


That was unhelpful.


----------



## czizzi (May 28, 2018)

Tile needs a flat surface, not necessarily a level one, so you may be able to proceed without the use of self levelers. Also, 12x24 tiles are huge for a bathroom, but that is just my opinion. If the area that is unlevel is in a straight line across the bathroom, you may be able to set a strategic grout line that spans that gap. Also, may want to look into crack isolation membranes.


Maybe add a picture from further away so we can better see what you have. Use MSPaint to highlight the area in question.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> That was unhelpful.


Unhelpful??? With a tight picture of a toilet flange and nothing else, it is quite difficult to see what you see. Information is given on data received, so if you want more help, give us more data to work with.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Run the leveling up to the flange. Tape it off prior to keep the compound out of the slots and holes. You will need a thick toilet seal after you get your floor done because your flange will be sitting considerably lower than the top of floor.


----------



## mlawler626 (Jun 3, 2018)

To all, I'm not asking about my un-evenly cracked slab... just that it's not flat and must use self-leveler to create a flat floor for tile. My concern was with the self-leveler which might overflow the toilet flange. 

thanks for the replies. @Yodaman - I guess I should have just left the wax seal around the flange perimeter to act as the dam and taped off the top...


----------



## mlawler626 (Jun 3, 2018)

P.S. - In that last pic... the vanity has since been removed.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

IN addition to thicker wax ring, you may want to consider installing flange extension(s) putting silicone between the surfaces and screwing down to the floor. Tends to help with lower flanges and higher floors around them. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-Flange-Extension-Ring-886-RQ/203176248


----------



## mlawler626 (Jun 3, 2018)

So here was my solution... the toilet flange 7" O.D. I found a cylindrical wood bowl at Target that had a 7.25" I.D. I put some thin weatherstripping around the top... repacked and sealed the base of the flange with wax. Then I buttered up the bowl's lip with wax and turned it upside down to cover the flange. The weatherstripping made it a snug fit. Then I used my finger to smooth out the wax fillet around the bowl and concrete. I poured the self-leveler and smoothed it out. I removed the bowl a day later and here are the results:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow, nice job. I was going to suggest cutting out a wooden disc and holding it in place with toilet flange bolts, but it seemed like too much work!


----------



## mlawler626 (Jun 3, 2018)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention I placed a 5 pound weight plate on top of the bowl just to keep it weighted down. Yeah, it worked out perfect.

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------

